# Murray Tricycle Information



## Grant miller (May 2, 2016)

Ive gotten into restoring a couple of tricycles and have been enjoying it.  I recently found this Murray that is in great shape.  My question is should I just keep it as is and not do any restoration?  I hate to ruin it.  I believe it is late 50's.  It has a spring troxel seat with original cover, which is in amazing condition. Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Grant


----------



## MrColumbia (May 2, 2016)

It looks to be in mint condition now. What more could you do to it?


----------



## Grant miller (May 2, 2016)

Grant miller said:


> View attachment 311762 View attachment 311760 Ive gotten into restoring a couple of tricycles and have been enjoying it.  I recently found this Murray that is in great shape.  My question is should I just keep it as is and not do any restoration?  I hate to ruin it.  I believe it is late 50's.  It has a spring troxel seat with original cover, which is in amazing condition. Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



I guess im not sure.  the others i have restored i have given to grandkids.  This one is so original I hate to have it beat up.  ive attached a pic of a con verta bike i did.


----------



## Grant miller (May 8, 2016)

am i correct in assuming the trike is from the late 50's?

thanks

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

